# Roll Call, June 13th Clarks Hill 5 for 5 in 5



## Michael (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay guys and girls, looks like the weather will be good for this Saturdays shoot. Who all's coming?


----------



## bassnbuck (Jun 9, 2009)

oh yeah looking forward to it. should be 3 of us


----------



## Michael (Jun 9, 2009)

I may have to shoot out of my other boat  As of today the new lower unit for my kicker motor hasn't gotten here and you know how slow people are on doing warrenty work  

From word of mouth, it looks like we'll have a good crowd


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 9, 2009)

Sho wished it wasnt so far off! I'd like to try my first tournie!


----------



## Michael (Jun 9, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Sho wished it wasnt so far off! I'd like to try my first tournie!



There's camping within a rocks throw or there's a couple of cheap motels just down the road. Think about it, a 3 hr drive is just a chip shot for a good shoot  This is one of the few shoots where everyone has the same chance to win a pot, and there's 5 pots


----------



## StikR (Jun 9, 2009)

which ramp?


----------



## mike bell (Jun 9, 2009)

are yall having a bowfishing contest or something????


----------



## Bowfisher (Jun 9, 2009)

Mike I don't think we are going to make it.  I got your message.  I think we are going back to Guntersville for the gar only shoot.  After last weekend we have some more fish to shoot, now that it's not full moon, maybe it will be a 300+ shoot.  Maybe we can make the next one and thanks for calling.


----------



## Michael (Jun 9, 2009)

StikR said:


> which ramp?



Cherokee Boat ramp across Little River Bridge, 8:30 PM



mike bell said:


> are yall having a bowfishing contest or something????



Yes, although I'd classify it more as a social event     There will be several teenagers looking to make their mark, but there will also be several "Ole Timers" looking to show they still have what it takes to find the really big ones


----------



## GA Bowfisher (Jun 10, 2009)

we will be there to show we still have what it takes!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 10, 2009)

ill be there in someones boat.....keith i think i dropped murphy off by your house the other night.... hoping he will quit following me around


----------



## mike bell (Jun 10, 2009)

what do you do with the carp and gar?


----------



## Michael (Jun 10, 2009)

mike bell said:


> what do you do with the carp and gar?



I personally don't eat much fish  But, I know several families who cherish all the fish I can provide them  

As for this shoot, you can keep all of the fish you shoot, or I'll be glad to put them to good use for you.


----------



## StikR (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying to work it out.  Hopefully my part will show up tomorrow so I can get the boat fixed


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 12, 2009)

if nothing else this is going to be interesting


----------



## Michael (Jun 12, 2009)

I talked to the legendary Leon Buffington in Thomson at Ivy's yesterday. He was mad that we weren't using his boat ramp at Raysville like we did 30 yrs ago, but said he'd meet us at Cherokee Sat. I've got some old bowfishing pics from that old shoot we had at his ramp that I need some help ID'ing the "kids" shooting. Hard to believe some of us were ever that young


----------



## Michael (Jun 12, 2009)

Tohatsau got my kicker motor repaired today 

Looks like I'll get to shoot in my shoot 

Ran into 2 more people today who said they were shooting, 1 old timer and his teenage son. Looks like it will be nip and tuck as to whether we have more ole timers or more young whipper snappers


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 13, 2009)

the younguns will show up..... how bout them old timers michael? hahah age and trechery beats youth and strength every time


----------



## Michael (Jun 14, 2009)

It's all over but the crying now. First I want to say how it broke my heart to see where someone had dumped fish at Cherokee Boat Ramp sometime way before we got there. I'm sure it wasn't any of us, but I'm also sure we'll get the blame. A few of us did what we could to drag the stanky fish on out to deeper water, but most of the damage had already been done. I'd sure like to catch whoever did this  Things like that give us all a black eye.

Now for the good news! We ended up with 38 shooters (16 Ole Timers and 22 Whipper Snappers). The wind was up a little and the fish were hard to find, but in the end the cream rose to the top. When all was said and done, 2 of the pots were taken by Ole Timers and 2 of the pots were taken by Whipper Snappers. Can you believe out of 38 people, no one shot a single sucker. Rather than have an arm wrestling match to see who'd get the 5th pot, I decided to simply devide it into the other pots and let the Ole Timer/Whipper Snapper dual continue until the next shoot.

The biggest fish of the night was a 28 lb carp taken by Greg Campbell. He also had the 2nd biggest gar, had the 2nd biggest catfish and missed a catfish that could have been a new State Record. Oh well, better luck next time Greg.

The biggest gar went to Adam King who boated a 15.7 lbr. One of his partners, Evan Watson was also in the money with a catfish that was so small we couldn't even weigh it. Good shooting guys.

The last pot of the night went to Jeff Moomey who shot a flathead catfish that weighed 10 lbs. Jeff knew he'd be late getting to the shoot because his son was competing in a motorcross race that day and family came first. I'd told him not to worry, just give me a call when he got there and I'd swing by and pick him up and he could shoot out of my boat. I'm sure glad I did because even though he was only in my boat a couple hours, the man didn't miss but one fish and that one wasn't a "money fish".

Thanks to everyone who came and made this years first CSRA Shoot a success  

For the rest of ya'll, here are a couple of pic of what ya'll missed.

The 1st pic is of the winners L-R Jeff Moomey, Evan Watson, Greg Campbell and Adam King

The second pic is of most of the Whipper Snappers (The Ole Timers had already left to got to bed)


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you saying that catfish was shot? WOW thats some good shooting because that thing is TINY


----------



## Al33 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pic's. Obviously you fellas had a great time. Good shootin'!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 15, 2009)

we had a blast thanks for putttin this shoot on..... cant wait for the next one


----------

